# what spurs posters are equivalent to the spurs players on the team



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i saw this gm on a fourm last yr in the offseason and thought it might be fun to play. the idea of this gm is to say a poster is like a spurs player and give a reason

example- koko is duncan(because he is always consistant with his posts and is a big factor to this thread)

give 4 or more guys


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

my picks are

duncan= koko(most consistant and soild preformer)
bowen= texan(he always defends bowen and manu)
parker= ezealen( when hes going it seems every one is posting)
horry= cdracing(from the lakers to the spurs and gives an extra bost)
manu= nephets( has long hair and post in streaks)
brown= xx mia xx(crowd favorite)
barry= i aint that mean lol jk
ill be thinkin of more


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> my picks are
> 
> duncan= koko(most consistant and soild preformer)
> bowen= texan(he always defends bowen and manu)
> ...


Nice thread! I like who I am.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> my picks are
> 
> duncan= koko(most consistant and soild preformer)
> bowen= texan(he always defends bowen and manu)
> ...



That makes you Nazr Mohammed. I think those are pretty good comparisons(the ones you had). Me being Bowen makes sense. I do all the dirty work and am great at defending the Spurs players. haha this game is kinda fun


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

texan said:


> That makes you Nazr Mohammed. I think those are pretty good comparisons(the ones you had). Me being Bowen makes sense. I do all the dirty work and am great at defending the Spurs players. haha this game is kinda fun


i say im more of a beno( back up to ezealen lol but more of a true point)


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> my picks are
> 
> duncan= koko(most consistant and soild preformer)
> bowen= texan(he always defends bowen and manu)
> ...


We really think alot alike, TheRoc5. For a while now I've been comparing some regular spurs posters to spurs players, but only to myself, I never thought to make a thread about it. The Koko/Duncan one is obvious and no one can argue about that one, but the Horry/cdracing one is very clever. Props.

Anyways, here's my list:
*
Duncan/Koko* (no brainer)
*Bowen/Texan* (best spur defender...get it? :biggrin: )
*Nazr/Nephets* (both do alot for the team/board but are also pretty quiet about it)
*Horry/cdracing*(I stole that one from TheRoc5 :biggrin)
*Parker/TheRoc5* (Both have trouble with reading and or writing english )
*Brown/Guth* (Both a great player/poster but won't do much for a while until they return)
*Barry/LineOFire* (awesome player/poster but have suddenly faded)
*Eva Longeria/XxMia_9xX* (they're both chicks who love tony...lol does that one count?)

That's all I can think of rite now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i say im more of a beno( back up to ezealen lol *but more of a true point*)


what's that suppose to mean? :raised_ey


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> We really think alot alike, TheRoc5. For a while now I've been comparing some regular spurs posters to spurs players, but only to myself, I never thought to make a thread about it. The Koko/Duncan one is obvious and no one can argue about that one, but the Horry/cdracing one is very clever. Props.
> 
> Anyways, here's my list:
> 
> ...


eva :clap: nice
my english hahahaha


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Yall forgot a certain scrub 


Actualy im Duncan,quietly the best .


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I like my reputation as Bowen :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i wana see kokos answer


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> i wana see kokos answer






Well, I read this thread and saw that you guys did it pretty well, so I didn't add on. But if you want to see mine, I'll give them then.




Tim Duncan/Koko - Since everyone else declared me that
Bruce Bowen/ezealen - Knows how to get under your skin, like Bruce. Plus he's the dirty work guy who says what others are afraid to say.
Manu Ginobili/TheRoc5 - Brings the energy, and always contributes.
Tony Parker/texan - When Tony's on his game, the Spurs are great, just like when texan is posting regularly this forum is great.
Devin Brown/Guth - I like what ezealen wrote, so just read his
Nazr Mohammed/Nephets - Nazr will give us a double-double every now and then, and Nephets will give us everyday posting every now and then
Glenn Robinson/LineOFire - Was hot for a little bit, but now has disappeared
Horry/cdracing - I like this one. cdracing comes from nowhere to contribute like Horry comes from no where to hit the big three point shot
Rasho/Mia - Quiet, not as aggressive in saying bad things about our team as others, but still contributes very nicely




Notice I didn't compare anybody to Brent Barry. I didn't want to hurt anybody's feelings, so I left him off. 



Actually, instead of being the "Tim Duncan" of the forum, I think I'm more of the Greg Popovich of the forum, with the short temper and all.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Notice I didn't compare anybody to Brent Barry. I didn't want to hurt anybody's feelings, so I left him off.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, instead of being the "Tim Duncan" of the forum, I think I'm more of the Greg Popovich of the forum, with the short temper and all.


lmao on both


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Actually, instead of being the "Tim Duncan" of the forum, I think I'm more of the Greg Popovich of the forum, with the short temper and all.


Not a bad point, and if you can use that than I can use my Eva Longoria/XxMia_9xX comparison :biggrin:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think of myself as kind of like the Avery Johnson, but unfortunately, he is no longer a Spur. haha, Just for kicks, compare each poster to guys from the '99 team if you want.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> I think of myself as kind of like the Avery Johnson, but unfortunately, he is no longer a Spur. haha, Just for kicks, compare each poster to guys from the '99 team if you want.


That's getting kinda overboard don't ya think?....unless I get to be Elliot! :biggrin:


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Me and Koko made the all-star game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Nephets said:


> Me and Koko made the all-star game.





You made it because you're a flopper though.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

> Eva Longeria/XxMia_9xX (they're both chicks who love tony...lol does that one count?)


LOL! that's cute! i guess it's true though, we both love tony but look wise, nah i can't compare to her, she's way too hot! 


i say i'm a water girl or a spurs dancer 'cuz all i do is cheer. i dont really analyze, contribute much or say anything else! hahah dang i'm just putting myself down... oh well!


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You made it because you're a flopper though.


It's funny, when I play, I actually do that. :angel:


----------



## Rique (May 12, 2004)

OO OOOO... can I be Tony Massenburg? I sit and just watch most of the posts (games) and chime in (play) every now and then with the occasional good play.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Rique said:


> OO OOOO... can I be Tony Massenburg? I sit and just watch most of the posts (games) and chime in (play) every now and then with the occasional good play.


I've never seen you before so you can be Linton Johnson :biggrin:


----------



## Rique (May 12, 2004)

ezealen said:


> I've never seen you before so you can be Linton Johnson :biggrin:


You just haven't looked hard enough. I hide my posts like easter eggs.

Here is an old post from the Spurs-Pistons game Actually two in a row.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

ok im officialy Nazr.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Rique said:


> You just haven't looked hard enough. I hide my posts like easter eggs.
> 
> Here is an old post from the Spurs-Pistons game Actually two in a row.


It's hard for me to remember seeing someone post when they only have 24 of them. Post more and then you can be Tony Massenburg, deal?


----------



## Rique (May 12, 2004)

ezealen said:


> It's hard for me to remember seeing someone post when they only have 24 of them. Post more and then you can be Tony Massenburg, deal?


Lol...you're expecting too much from the 12th man.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm shattered


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Rique said:


> Lol...you're expecting too much from the 12th man.


even the 12th man gets some play time


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

No mention of Patches. 

I guess I'll have to be Buford, the guy who wanted to manage the Bulls but had to go with his 2nd choice, the Spurs.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> No mention of Patches.
> 
> I guess I'll have to be Buford, the guy who wanted to manage the Bulls but had to go with his 2nd choice, the Spurs.



I see of you more as a PJ Carlisemo. Great at what he does, and gets little or no recognition.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> No mention of Patches.
> 
> I guess I'll have to be Buford, the guy who wanted to manage the Bulls but had to go with his 2nd choice, the Spurs.





You're one of the most well respected posters on the site, regardless whether or not you were left off. Maybe if you were around here more often we'll add you to the roster.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Koko, I can't decide if you are more like the David Robinson of this board or the Tim Duncan of this board. I'm leaning more towards TD because you are an active poster still, and not retired like DRob is.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> Koko, I can't decide if you are more like the David Robinson of this board or the Tim Duncan of this board. I'm leaning more towards TD because you are an active poster still, and not retired like DRob is.




Either one is a compliment. I still see myself as a Popovich.


----------

